# voter registration????



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)

When you register, that means in the primaries you must vote your party. After all, you're selecting the individual from your party you want to run in the general election. But in a general election, as in this November, you vote for whoever you want. 

:wink:


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

voteing demecrat is good if u dont want to hunt, shoot bows, or guns any more not me


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

GA HOYT said:


> voteing demecrat is good if u dont want to hunt, shoot bows, or guns any more not me


You forgot to add keep your $$$ in your wallet and not feed the tax man.


----------



## CAPTAIN SPENCER (Jun 22, 2008)

*Vote dem have you lost it*

IF YOU VOTE DEM GO AHEAD AND SELL ALL OF YOUR BOWS AND GUNS IN THE CLASSIFIEDS THAT WAY YOU CAN AFFORD TO PAY THE THE TAXES YOU ARE GONNA HAVE TO PAY.GUNS BOWS HUNTING AND THEN THEY WILL GO AFTER FISHING YEP THEY WILL TAKE IT ALL AWAY IF YOU VOTE IN THOSE DANG LIBERALS.REMEMBER THE 2nd AMENDMENT BARELY GOT SAVED LAST TIME IN SUPREME COURT.


----------



## JAMBF750 (Jan 7, 2008)

sits in trees said:


> hey guy's, if i'm a registered republican can i vote democrat in Nov or do i have to re register????thanks in advance for any info.....


Sure, I'm sure you would have supported youe boy here as well...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5tZc8oH--o


................................


----------

